# My canna oil recipe



## supchaka (May 17, 2012)

I spent a couple hours searching for how to make this stuff and couldnt really find a 100% recipe for what I was attempting so I improvised. 

First off I spent $55 on materials (not including weed and a few things I already had) you can use a small saucepan instead of the crockpot, I just choose to not have to watch it much. I also had to buy the mini crockpot because my normal sized one had just too large of an area for my few tablesoons of oil to cover. The lecithin I got from a vitamin store and was $11, the other 3 items were from target.

I used 5 grams of little popcorn buds. 

Grind up the bud in the coffee grinder, preheat your oven to 210 deg. Put the ground bud in the oven for 20 minutes to decarb.
Once thats done put it in the crockpot and set it on low. Add 2.5tbsp coconut oil and mix it all around. I let mine go in the crockpot for an hour. 
You need some way to strain the weed when ur done, pantyhouse, coffee filters, whatever floats your boat. I use cheesecloth with a strainer bowl. 

I added 2 tbsp of lecithin and 1/2tbsp of olive oil to the jar then strained the weed mixture into it.

I use 2x4's covered with wax paper and a big C clamp to squeeze every bit of oil I can from the cheesecloth. Let the wax paper hang past the wood a bit so it can drip without touching wood. 


Mix it up and let it cool. Thats about it really! A dose is going to be about 3 eyedroppers full. You can take it orally as is, or add it to recipes that call for oil or butter.
View attachment 2171590
Whats cool is you can refrigerate it and its a solid but at room temperature its a liquid. I would store it in the fridge though if you arent using it for awhile.


----------



## mike91sr (May 17, 2012)

Cool stuff man, thanks for sharing. Question though: Why bother decarbing when you're already heating the bud in the crockpot with the oil? When I make butter, I just throw it on low for 6 hours, thats gotta be all the decarb you would need I'd assume. Have you tried it other ways and seen a difference?


----------



## supchaka (May 17, 2012)

You know that falls under the "I dont know" category  One recipe I found had decarbing so I did it. Its the first time Ive done it myself, when Ive made butter I just throw it in like you. Being that I only simmer for an hour I figured why not decarb... although when I made butter I still only cooked it for an hour so who knows! Thanks for the reply though, the oil hasnt been tested yet so Ill post an update once it is.


----------



## IOWNEVERY1 (Jun 6, 2012)

how did it turn out? I was going to make almost the exact same thing soon but use just coconut oil and lecithin and an eighth of chronic and put it into gelatin pills so i could take them. I wanna see if it worked out for you and how strong it was ... let me know thanks


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2012)

Kind of weak. Probably could have used twice the amount of bud to get a good strength!


----------

